# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Sulme ne shkolla, 20 femije te vdekur ne USA, 22 te plagosur ne Kine

## Qyfyre

Ngjarje tragjike ne SHBA. Babai i nje nxenesi eshte futur ne shkolle dhe ka hapur zjarr duke vrare rreth 27 vete, 18 prej tyre femije dhe duke plagosur plot te tjere ne shkollen fillore Sandy Hook ne Newtown ne Connecticut. Ai mendohet te kete pasur dy arme dhe eshte vrare nga policia. Shkolla ka pasur nxenes nga 5 deri ne 10 vjec.

Se di ne ka pasur shqiptar te viktimat por nje nga te intervistuarit ne artikull eshte Mergim Bajraliu, 17 vjec qe jetonte aty afer qe ka vrapuar per ne shkolle per te marre motren e tij 9 vjece qe shkonte te kjo shkolle. Me sa di une ka plot shqiptare aty rrotull.

Autori i krimit mendohet te jete nje 20-vjecar ndersa eshte arrestuar dhe nje tjeter person qe mendohet te kete lidhje me ngjarjen.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-connecticut-school-shooting-20121214,0,4678476.story


Nderkohe ne Kine nje person ka sulmuar nje te moshuar 85 vjecare dhe 22 femije te nje shkolle duke i plagosur me thike.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/chinese-man-goes-on-stabbing-spree-at-a-school-22-kids-hurt/1045394/1

----------


## PINK

Cfare po ndodh me njerezit?????  Jane bere kafshe. As kafshe Jo. Se dhe kafsha nuk sulmon femije te vegjel .  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Qyfyre

Tani mendohet se kane qene dy persona. Njeri eshte vrare

----------


## Nete

Pse ekzistojne keta psikopat te mallkuar,sa tmerr te gjithe femije!Nuk ka ndonje siguri neper ato shkolla...qudi hyn i vret nxenesit deri sa ta kapin!!

----------


## mia@

Po eshte dhene lajmi per me shume se nje vrases. Kane njoftuar rreth  gjuajtesit tjeter qe mundi te ikte nga skena ne nje fugon ngjyre lejla.  Ishte vesh si murgeshe. Lajmerohen njerezit ti shmangen nese e ndeshin. Keshtu degjova te pakten. Akoma pritet te merret vesh cfare ka ndodh konkretisht.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## mia@

> Pse ekzistojne keta psikopat te mallkuar,sa tmerr te gjithe femije!Nuk ka ndonje siguri neper ato shkolla...qudi hyn i vret nxenesit deri sa ta kapin!!


Dyert jane te mvyllura dhe hapen kur i bie ziles. Nuk e di nese ai/ajo qe e komandon deren, shikon ne kamera ne fillim. Te mendodh qe mund te kishte ndodh kudo. U lajmeruan te gjitha shkollat e CT. Nje pjese e mire , ato qe jane me afer zones, jane  e mbyllur. Tragjedi! Nuk eshte e drejt o Zot te vrasesh femije! Faji i vetem i te cileve ishte qe studiuan ne te njejten shkolle si vrasesi.  :i ngrysur:   Dicka duhet bere, duhet ndryshuar! Cfare i shtyn keta te rinj te kthehen ne vrasesa?! Ceshtja duhet pare shume me thelle, qe te parandalohen ne te ardhmen. :i ngrysur:

----------


## silentgirl

Ku eshte duke shkuar njerezimi keshtu  :i ngrysur:   Te kete frike njeriu nga njeriu? Si nuk ka nje semundje qe ti zhduki njehere e mire te tille qenie jo njerzore  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Qyfyre

> Dyert jane te mvyllura dhe hapen kur i bie ziles. Nuk e di nese ai/ajo qe e komandon deren, shikon ne kamera ne fillim. Te mendodh qe mund te kishte ndodh kudo. U lajmeruan te gjitha shkollat e CT. Nje pjese e mire , ato qe jane me afer zones, jane  e mbyllur. Tragjedi! Nuk eshte e drejt o Zot te vrasesh femije! Faji i vetem i te cileve ishte qe studiuan ne te njejten shkolle si vrasesi.


Kush do ta bej e ben, e gjen menyren. Nuk jan burgje qe te ken siguri te larte.

----------


## Nete

> Dyert jane te mvyllura dhe hapen kur i bie ziles. Nuk e di nese ai/ajo qe e komandon deren, shikon ne kamera ne fillim. Te mendodh qe mund te kishte ndodh kudo. U lajmeruan te gjitha shkollat e CT. Nje pjese e mire , ato qe jane me afer zones, jane  e mbyllur. Tragjedi! Nuk eshte e drejt o Zot te vrasesh femije! Faji i vetem i te cileve ishte qe studiuan ne te njejten shkolle si vrasesi.   Dicka duhet bere, duhet ndryshuar! Cfare i shtyn keta te rinj te kthehen ne vrasesa?! Ceshtja duhet pare shume me thelle, qe te parandalohen ne te ardhmen.


Skam koment.... mjere ato familje sa dhimbje,te medha u jan shkaktuar o zot :i ngrysur:

----------


## mario_kingu

ska comment te degjosh per femije qe vriten nga kafshe se njerz smund ti them 
nuk e di por syt me lot mu mbushen ndersa po shikoja CNN 
eshte nje Tragjedi e vertet te vrasesh engjellit 

Why innocent children...WHY?

----------


## Qyfyre

gjynaf kalamajt e shkret jan tmerruar

----------


## BlueBaron

Pfffff !!!


Njerez pa shtylle kurrizore ...

----------


## the admiral

eshte konfirmuar qe vrasesit paskan qene 2 dhe njeri prej tyre babai i nje nxenesi te shkolles...

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Obama flet per tragjedine
http://abcnews.go.com/Live/

----------


## PINK

I am still shocked. Ka vrare te jatin ne Hoboken, Jersey. Ka shku ne Ct ka vrare te jemen qe Ishte teacher. Pastaj ka vrare nje klase me 5 vjecare. Principal, etc . Tragjike.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## mia@

Vrasesi eshte nje 24 vjecar qe ka mbaruar universitetin dhe jeton ne NJ. Ka jetuar dikur ne ate qytet te vogel, Newtown, CT. Kane arrestuar nje tjetet, por akoma nuk dihet nese ka lidhje me vrasjen. Ai eshte duke e mohuar.

----------


## mia@

Nx ishin nga klasa te ndryshme. Hynte ne klasa te ndryshme dhe hapte zjarr. Pashe foton e tij. Ishte i bardhe dhe s'ta jepte pershtypjen per vrases. :i ngrysur:

----------


## PINK

Ca thote Obama, se shoh dot live se jam ne Pune?

----------


## PINK

His girlfriend and a friend are missing too. Ky paska qene I cmendur fare!

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk ke cfare thua. Mjere ata qe vdiqen edhe mjere ata familjar qe humben femijet e vet. RIP! Zoti i dhente ndihme ta perballojne kete humbje kaq te madhe!

----------

